# My new short stocky boer does!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys these does are around 5 or 6 months I think lol...
The middle doe isn't related she has some nubian in her. 
I got them off a breeder that I know. 

And these does caught my eyes first. I love how they are short and stocky also muscular. Is that a good trait?
They look small in pics but are a nice size

They are on 1LB of grain per doe a day. That's probably why there in this shape I guess? But they look nice what' do you guys think?
There sire is papered but I didn't bother with the papers. But thinking now maybe I should have lol oops


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Darn pics are flipped for some reason. I'll try and fix haha


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

They look good to me! Might not be too late to get their papers. It never hurts to ask. Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I want the black one!! I've always wanted a solid black doe.. But I don't think I will get one from this buck








❤Kayla❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does. No, nothing wrong with short and stocky, LOL.

If you want the papers ask the breeder. Of course, you may have to pay more.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah I will ask the breeder.

He has some amazing does. He probably has like 100 to choose from haha.
Hopefully I'm going back on Monday!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice! Love how short & stocky they are


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice doelings!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks! ive bought 2 more yesterday. ill post a few pics of them up!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hopefully they ain't flipped lol


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful goats! Congratulations on your new additions.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks I think I did well choosing them. 

I will try to get good individual pics. For my website


----------

